# agree or disagree



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

So there are limits on ducks right? Enforce the limit and don't worry about baiting. Make it mandatory that each time everyone goes to a public lake to hunt or scout that they must spread 100lbs of feed from point A)ramp to point B)blind. Or local law enforcement spread feed over  public lakes minimum of 4 times a month. 

There would be feed everywhere, not just in a couple of spots/lakes. We all know that there is some feed being put out somewhere on every public lake of any size currently. 

Allow feed and enforce the limit.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 20, 2016)

Disagree.
You're altering the course of nature putting all that bait out.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Disagree.
> You're altering the course of nature putting all that bait out.



So is diking up a field and flooding standing corn.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> So is diking up a field and flooding standing corn.



Yes sir it is. Every plantation around here has at least 1 flooded planted pond on them, some 2 or 3 and they hold the ducks when they are feeding. They only shoot them 4-5 times a season so the birds sit and feed in them every day they aren't hunted. When they are here....

altering the course of nature.... I guess every deer hunter where corn is legal is altering nature and it doesn't seem to hurt nature at all.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 20, 2016)

I read this waterfowl forum and it is painful.  There are a lot of folks here that love the sport of waterfowl hunting, I mean really love it.  Sadly, the waterfowl hunting in Georgia is mediocre at best and terrible on average.  Couple that with crowding on public areas, poorly managed state areas and challenges getting access to private property hunting, it gets to be very frustrating.  Throw in just enough lousy, frustrated hunters sky busting or not being considerate to other hunters, it is really a sad state of affairs.  Then folks want to start baiting, poaching, etc.  Very sad.

The only place I hunted where duck hunting was worse was Alabama.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 20, 2016)

I've said it before and will say it again. None of this crap would even matter if a large percentage of people that "hunt" public land in Georgia left. We don't have the ducks in the areas for the amount of pressure and the ones that do come through get run off pretty quickly. If anything, baiting public water will only intensify the hunting pressure on said water. Thus, I disagree.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Disagree ....


----------



## Mr Warren (Dec 20, 2016)

Lots of places don't have enough natural food to keep ducks coming around. Without these people feeding - nobody would get any ducks in these areas. Feeding - like anything else - can be good and not so good.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2016)

Feds would never even allow talk of such a practice. Case closed


----------



## phillip270 (Dec 20, 2016)

I was under the impression that anything outside of normal farming practices. Was considered baiting. A rice field is flooded a corn field is not for farming practices. I thought this was in the regulations some where.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 20, 2016)

If everybody baited, it would hurt me, because my bait wouldn't be the only bait in the area.....so no, my vote is definitely no.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 20, 2016)

phillip270 said:


> I was under the impression that anything outside of normal farming practices. Was considered baiting. A rice field is flooded a corn field is not for farming practices. I thought this was in the regulations some where.



Normal farming practices have nothing to do with it.  The regs allow flooding of a crop but not other "manipulation" such as mowing, or even knocking down the corn stalks other than what would happen incidentally when retrieving a duck for instance.  Other exceptions include certain millet that is second year growth as that can be mowed and otherwise manipulated.  I know it doesn't make sense but that is the way it is.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

I think that allowing baiting on public land is a bad idea personally. I am not necessarily for or against baiting on private property, BUT I do think it is very silly to say that it is ok to flood a corn pond, but highly illegal to put corn in a pond..... I know it will never change, but sit down and really think about what the difference is there. $$$ is the only difference.


----------



## Old Bart (Dec 20, 2016)

A better option would be for people to apply for permits to plant certain native plants & grasses on public waters. It should be implied that anyone can hunt "your" spot but you've now created better habitat for waterfowl in general.

Each permit will have specific GPS coordinates on it along with species plants. Only native plants would be allowed. 

Allowing bait to be legal would only drive the cost of corn up even more.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 20, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. None of this crap would even matter if a large percentage of people that "hunt" public land in Georgia left. We don't have the ducks in the areas for the amount of pressure and the ones that do come through get run off pretty quickly. If anything, baiting public water will only intensify the hunting pressure on said water. Thus, I disagree.



Yeah but its not gonna end any time soon. They seemed to have thinned out last year and this year they're thicker than ever. I know it to be true bc when I've hunted the same places for years and used to see the same few guys out there... Now I'm seeing 20 or so trucks and boats I've never seen before on one suddenly super popular spot that used to be regarded as a trash spot.  Plus a rotating group of 10-15 strangers on a very small public river spot. They're showing up with nicer and nicer boats too which means they gotta get their money's worth outta them $25k duck killin machines.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. 

Killer- we know it won't happen and wasn't talking about feds just a question.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

nogood- Just a question man and who's poaching? 

Why is it a sad state?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 20, 2016)

TOTALLY DISAGREE  I think the basic idea of "Fair Chase" hunting should be upheld at all times. Why should a hunter be allowed to dispense with the practices that make good hunters successful 1) LEARNING ABOUT YOUR GAME 2) SCOUTING 3) LEARNING AND USING PROPER TECHNIQUES 4) USING PROPER GEAR  5) LEARNING AND BECOMING GOOD CALLERS  and the many other skills I have left out to simply pour out a bag of corn and shoot ducks, this goes for any other game also. It works in the other direction also if you are the educated hunter who has done all the things I mentioned above why should a hunter who doesnt put in the time and effort be allowed to pour out corn and reduce the number of ducks the hunter who has put in the work have available to hunt.   
Yes duck hunting sucks in Georgia if you cant live with that fact move to Arkansas, Mississippi, or 
Louisana
you should learn about Fair Chase hunting


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> I read this waterfowl forum and it is painful.  There are a lot of folks here that love the sport of waterfowl hunting, I mean really love it.  Sadly, the waterfowl hunting in Georgia is mediocre at best and terrible on average.  Couple that with crowding on public areas, poorly managed state areas and challenges getting access to private property hunting, it gets to be very frustrating.  Throw in just enough lousy, frustrated hunters sky busting or not being considerate to other hunters, it is really a sad state of affairs.  Then folks want to start baiting, poaching, etc.  Very sad.
> 
> The only place I hunted where duck hunting was worse was Alabama.



True that. I hung my waders up in '82 and went deer hunting. 

I know some guy's that hunt down here in Fl and it's the same. Good to see folks still in the hunt though, and youngsters too! Love it. They been slaying ringnecks down here. Not alot of teal or divers? What's up with that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> I read this waterfowl forum and it is painful.  There are a lot of folks here that love the sport of waterfowl hunting, I mean really love it.  Sadly, the waterfowl hunting in Georgia is mediocre at best and terrible on average.  Couple that with crowding on public areas, poorly managed state areas and challenges getting access to private property hunting, it gets to be very frustrating.  Throw in just enough lousy, frustrated hunters sky busting or not being considerate to other hunters, it is really a sad state of affairs.  Then folks want to start baiting, poaching, etc.  Very sad.
> 
> The only place I hunted where duck hunting was worse was Alabama.



Yep.  This.


----------



## across the river (Dec 20, 2016)

cowhornedspike said:


> Normal farming practices have nothing to do with it.  The regs allow flooding of a crop but not other "manipulation" such as mowing, or even knocking down the corn stalks other than what would happen incidentally when retrieving a duck for instance.  Other exceptions include certain millet that is second year growth as that can be mowed and otherwise manipulated.  I know it doesn't make sense but that is the way it is.



Normal farming practices have plenty to do with it.   Many  corn and rice fields are legally hunted every year all across the country that don't have standing crops.  A lot of people in Georgia legal kill early season geese on cut harvested corn fields.  As long as the crop was harvested and mowed as part of "normal agricultural practices" (when the farmers do it) you can hunt it.  If the corn field was harvested and cut in September when it is supposed to be, then you can hunt it for geese, flood it for teal, or whatever you want to do.  What you can't do is wait until December to "harvest" it so you can duck hunt over it, or just go out and mow it down like you would a dove field.  If it is planted just to be hunted over, then you have to leave it standing.  If it was planted as a crop and harvested as such, you can legally flood and/or hunt over whatever waste grain remains on the ground.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 21, 2016)

Baiting laws are hypocritical. I can see where core lokt is coming from because the lake he lives by was once a good spot to kill ducks and now is just a gaint roost for the hundred plantations with planted ponds. You want to talk about altering native. Give me a break. So basically if you have money and land it's okay to bait but the rest of us can kick rocks. Obviously it's not the same all over the state but in the south west region it is for sure.


----------



## across the river (Dec 21, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Baiting laws are hypocritical. I can see where core lokt is coming from because the lake he lives by was once a good spot to kill ducks and now is just a gaint roost for the hundred plantations with planted ponds. You want to talk about altering native. Give me a break. So basically if you have money and land it's okay to bait but the rest of us can kick rocks. Obviously it's not the same all over the state but in the south west region it is for sure.




As killer mentioned, the feds aren't going to allow baiting for ducks (or doves for the matter) so it is a moot point.  With that being said, it honestly wouldn't matter.   There are lakes in Georgia with acres and acres of hydrilla and you can ride the whole thing all day and see maybe a handful of ducks.  Then you can then ride a couple of miles up the road and see a hundred sitting on someones pond.  If it was all abut food they would be on the lake.  It wouldn't matter if you had corn sitting in the back of every cove on a lake, if someone is constantly running them up and hunting them, they aren't going to stay.  If the ducks don't stay for a while they can't imprint on that spot, and there is no incisive for the birds to come back the next year.  The major advantage you have on private land is being able to control the pressure on the birds, not necessarily the food.  And in terms of baiting verses planting, there is a huge difference, so be careful what you ask for. If the feds just let you bait verses planting or hunting harvested fields, what do you think every duck hunter north of you would do?  With planted or harvested fields, the seed gets eaten out, snowed over, seeds spoil, etc..., and the birds move on.  What if everyone could bait?  Then those guys just clear the snow off of the field and dump a bunch of corn out.  Ducks have plenty of food and there is no reason for them move south, ever, unless every single river freezes up.  Be careful what you wish for, because it would likely end up hurting you more than it would help.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 21, 2016)

Across the river ..... in my humble opinion ... GREAT POST !!!


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 21, 2016)

across the river said:


> As killer mentioned, the feds aren't going to allow baiting for ducks (or doves for the matter) so it is a moot point.  With that being said, it honestly wouldn't matter.   There are lakes in Georgia with acres and acres of hydrilla and you can ride the whole thing all day and see maybe a handful of ducks.  Then you can then ride a couple of miles up the road and see a hundred sitting on someones pond.  If it was all abut food they would be on the lake.  It wouldn't matter if you had corn sitting in the back of every cove on a lake, if someone is constantly running them up and hunting them, they aren't going to stay.  If the ducks don't stay for a while they can't imprint on that spot, and there is no incisive for the birds to come back the next year.  The major advantage you have on private land is being able to control the pressure on the birds, not necessarily the food.  And in terms of baiting verses planting, there is a huge difference, so be careful what you ask for. If the feds just let you bait verses planting or hunting harvested fields, what do you think every duck hunter north of you would do?  With planted or harvested fields, the seed gets eaten out, snowed over, seeds spoil, etc..., and the birds move on.  What if everyone could bait?  Then those guys just clear the snow off of the field and dump a bunch of corn out.  Ducks have plenty of food and there is no reason for them move south, ever, unless every single river freezes up.  Be careful what you wish for, because it would likely end up hurting you more than it would help.





flatsmaster said:


> Across the river ..... in my humble opinion ... GREAT POST !!!



Agreed and this is almost exactly what I said as well. LOL. Eliminate or manage the people/usage of the land or none of this matters. Too many people for too few ducks on public land. Simple as that. Baiting public water will have zero impact... except of course... attracting more people to it...


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 21, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> nogood- Just a question man and who's poaching?
> 
> Why is it a sad state?



It is a sad state of affairs when there are so many folks who pay so much money for equipment, extra licenses, taxes, fuel coststo pursue this addictive sport with so little resource available.

I hunted Butler Island in the early 80's.  There were five or six blinds that consistently produced shooting.  It sounds like nothing has changed.  

I've been blessed with opportunities to hunt Washington state in a low cost club, my buddies and I  freelanced goose hunting in northern Alberta until the outfitters illegally took over that huge area.  I was included in some really crazy south Louisiana duck hunting as a guest by a guy and his wife.  I also jump shot ducks in Montana.  I saved my pennies to hunt Mexico when I turned 50 and lucked into a brant hunt on the Sea of Cortez.  And against any plan or dream I ever dared dream, I got to go hunting in South Africa where I taught my guide how to decoy Egyptian geese.  

Waterfowl hunting was always my favorite and I did it for 50 years and had some incredible gifts handed to me through those experiences.  And it almost killed me once.

  I read in this forum about waterfowl hunters struggles in Georgia and it's sad because folks work so hard to do it and spend so much money to do it.  They deserve better hunting opportunity.  And nothing has changed in 35 years.

As for poaching,  folks will bend the law or break it to get a few ducks like they see taken on tv, especially when they get frustrated with poor hunting.  My comment was in general and expanding on the idea of baiting.  It was NOT directed at anyone.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 21, 2016)

across the river said:


> As killer mentioned, the feds aren't going to allow baiting for ducks (or doves for the matter) so it is a moot point.  With that being said, it honestly wouldn't matter.   There are lakes in Georgia with acres and acres of hydrilla and you can ride the whole thing all day and see maybe a handful of ducks.  Then you can then ride a couple of miles up the road and see a hundred sitting on someones pond.  If it was all abut food they would be on the lake.  It wouldn't matter if you had corn sitting in the back of every cove on a lake, if someone is constantly running them up and hunting them, they aren't going to stay.  If the ducks don't stay for a while they can't imprint on that spot, and there is no incisive for the birds to come back the next year.  The major advantage you have on private land is being able to control the pressure on the birds, not necessarily the food.  And in terms of baiting verses planting, there is a huge difference, so be careful what you ask for. If the feds just let you bait verses planting or hunting harvested fields, what do you think every duck hunter north of you would do?  With planted or harvested fields, the seed gets eaten out, snowed over, seeds spoil, etc..., and the birds move on.  What if everyone could bait?  Then those guys just clear the snow off of the field and dump a bunch of corn out.  Ducks have plenty of food and there is no reason for them move south, ever, unless every single river freezes up.  Be careful what you wish for, because it would likely end up hurting you more than it would help.



I don't disagree my post was more about the hypocrisy of the law thus one I don't have much respect for. I travel hunting public mostly and I couldn't bait if I wanted to, I mean I could but not much point in it.


----------



## across the river (Dec 21, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I don't disagree my post was more about the hypocrisy of the law thus one I don't have much respect for. I travel hunting public mostly and I couldn't bait if I wanted to, I mean I could but not much point in it.



What is hypocritical about the law?????


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 21, 2016)

across the river said:


> What is hypocritical about the law?????



 I'm not here to change your mind or argue with you I just posted my opinion.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> It is a sad state of affairs when there are so many folks who pay so much money for equipment, extra licenses, taxes, fuel coststo pursue this addictive sport with so little resource available.
> 
> I hunted Butler Island in the early 80's.  There were five or six blinds that consistently produced shooting.  It sounds like nothing has changed.
> 
> ...


I bet that south Africa goose hunting was something fun. You know there is still great hunting to be had if you are willing to expand out from GA, spend a little cash, and do some work. We live in a great era of social media networking. Of course it has its negatives, but if you know how to go about it the possibilities are endless. Most of the places I have been are because of networking. I now keep up with folks in several states even during the off season. These connections lead to more productive days in the field when traveling. There are more hunters to contend with, but with the exception of the market hunting era and prior we are living in the "good old days" as far as duck numbers. That is if you believe the surveys.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2016)

Keep it civilized


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 23, 2016)

If baiting is illegal...  and there are no birds in Georgia... Do your homework and go hunt in other states that do have birds... problem solved


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 23, 2016)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> If baiting is illegal...  and there are no birds in Georgia... Do your homework and go hunt in other states that do have birds... problem solved



What about people who don't have the time or money to go out of state all the time?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 23, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> What about people who don't have the time or money to go out of state all the time?



You make do with what you have. It is all about priorities. I don't make a ton of money, but i put duck hunting as a priority behind family and bills. If those two are taken care of then I save money and time all year and make it happen. Baiting laws will never change and our flyway is what it is.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 23, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> What about people who don't have the time or money to go out of state all the time?



You do what everyone else does. Save your money all year and save your days off for duck season. Do your research and go to the birds.


----------



## pine floor (Dec 23, 2016)

This above makes more sense than anything  hypocrisy,  hypocritical,  or what not.

Just following the law will judge WHO YOU ARE.

PF


----------



## across the river (Dec 23, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> What about people who don't have the time or money to go out of state all the time?



People in Florida don't elk hunt, and people in Kentucky don't catch Tarpon.  It is what it is. In Georgia you at least have the opportunity to kill a duck.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> What about people who don't have the time or money to go out of state all the time?



I very seldom hunt out of state anymore and I hunt Georgia. Sometimes I get skunked and sometimes it's great and sometimes it's so so. Been hunting Georgia since 1978.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You make do with what you have. It is all about priorities. I don't make a ton of money, but i put duck hunting as a priority behind family and bills. If those two are taken care of then I save money and time all year and make it happen. Baiting laws will never change and our flyway is what it is.


Work hard, scout and you will kill ducks in Georgia. Good post Robie.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 29, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I bet that south Africa goose hunting was something fun.s.



Did it twice, fun stuff teaching a South African professional hunter new skills.  Lots of stories attached to both hunts, too many to write here.  These photos show some of our birds.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 29, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> our flyway is what it is.



In a nut shell.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2016)

Sounds like there are some people on here who think life is fair.  Sorry to burst your bubble, but there isn't a whole of fair anywhere, except one with rides and cotton candy.

Public land hunting in Georgia has at times yielded hunts for me that would make an Arkansas hunter jealous.  For instance, when they flooded lake Oconee and left a good bit of standing green timber.   Killed many a limit of mallards there for 2 years.

I've been to Rhetts years ago and killed just about every species that flies through Georgia.
I've been on a local private pond and had more ringnecks circling than I could count.  I've seen mallards get up out of point of marsh and black the sky in So. Georgia .... once.

I've been on Lake Juliet ... no wait, I ain't and I ain't a gonna.  Somethings a sane man just will not do.

It takes a lot of work and a LOT of luck.  My last two hunts have been skunk hunts.  One in Florida and one in Georgia.  However, I am loading up to go again in the morning.  It ain't all about the killing for me no more.  I like to kill, but I enjoy the sunrises and sunsets and banter in the blind as well.


So no, Feds ain't gonna allow no dump baiting, only planted food.  If you ain't got no place, then work harder to earn it.  That is the American way.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> In a nut shell.



Our fly  way ain't the best but it has been going south for many years. The states north of us have had large commercial duck and goose operations that  short stop our birds. Warm weather , lots of food means that the ducks don't need to go as far south as they once did. Add to that no one in Georgia farms rice anymore and agriculture near the coast means pine trees. There just ain't nothing here to draw and keep ducks in our area. No one ever pays attention to our geography. North Carolina outer banks and Florida are pretty close to straight line that completely by passing the Georgia coast.
Now add the large amount of uneducated duck hunters and you have a situation where everybody competes for the same very limited resource. 
Let me qualify uneducated. There are new hunters the
that have master degrees and they don't know squat about duck and goose hunting.
 You go out and work hard , scout and find ducks. Then you go out set up and sleep in your boat. The next morning you have what I call the 6:00 AM crew that come by wide open trying to get to the spot you slept in.
I have folks calling me all the time asking where are the ducks. They think you just show up and the ducks fly to your boat. The weather plays a big big part on the ducks on the salt. The reports I have had are weak. Just like what I see is happening all over. Right now I am deer hunting. When the birds show up so will I and if they don't I will go shot some shot up wood ducks. It is like what MudDucker said you can work hard and still come up short.
Baiting ducks ain't never going to happen. I had a Federal game warden tell me about a case he worked out west where the dropped the bait from an airplane . It took him six years to bust this guide and when he did the guy went to jail for years. Complaining ain't going to make it better. Get in your truck and drive is about the best thing you can do.
Good luck and be safe to you all.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 30, 2016)

What duck that goes to any large lake is gonna walk onto the bank and eat corn?


----------



## across the river (Dec 30, 2016)

jay sullivent said:


> What duck that goes to any large lake is gonna walk onto the bank and eat corn?



They will.  Trust me they will.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 30, 2016)

across the river said:


> They will.  Trust me they will.



Yeah. Coots!


----------



## one hogman (Dec 30, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> So there are limits on ducks right? Enforce the limit and don't worry about baiting. Make it mandatory that each time everyone goes to a public lake to hunt or scout that they must spread 100lbs of feed from point A)ramp to point B)blind. Or local law enforcement spread feed over  public lakes minimum of 4 times a month.
> 
> There would be feed everywhere, not just in a couple of spots/lakes. We all know that there is some feed being put out somewhere on every public lake of any size currently.
> 
> ...



You could use that same Logic or lack there of in baiting deer and Turkeys, I ask WHY I can face $5000.00 fine and a year in jail for baiting deer in Hancock cty and 25 miles south of me it is legal!!  Makes a lot of sense!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 30, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Our fly  way ain't the best but it has been going south for many years. The states north of us have had large commercial duck and goose operations that  short stop our birds. Warm weather , lots of food means that the ducks don't need to go as far south as they once did. Add to that no one in Georgia farms rice anymore and agriculture near the coast means pine trees. There just ain't nothing here to draw and keep ducks in our area. No one ever pays attention to our geography. North Carolina outer banks and Florida are pretty close to straight line that completely by passing the Georgia coast.
> Now add the large amount of uneducated duck hunters and you have a situation where everybody competes for the same very limited resource.
> Let me qualify uneducated. There are new hunters the
> that have master degrees and they don't know squat about duck and goose hunting.
> ...



You are absolutely correct. The only thing that will bring you ducks is mother nature. When everything is frozen they move south. 

I grew up hunting the Wheeler basin. Didn't have the money to hunt the flooded crops at the WMA's so took to the backwaters or private ponds. Ducks were scarce to say the least. WMA's or the refuge flooded lands drew most of the birds. Farmers weren't allowed to flood their fields, that was TVA water. Still po's me to this day. On the upside we found a little piece of state owned property where half the population of woodies roosted. Best shoots eva


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I think that allowing baiting on public land is a bad idea personally. I am not necessarily for or against baiting on private property, BUT I do think it is very silly to say that it is ok to flood a corn pond, but highly illegal to put corn in a pond..... I know it will never change, but sit down and really think about what the difference is there. *$$$ is the only difference*.



Bingo, it's not coincidental that flooded corn fields are legal while pouring corn is illegal.  Guess which one takes a bit more capital to pull off?  

No matter what anyone says, money can buy happiness.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2017)

jay sullivent said:


> What duck that goes to any large lake is gonna walk onto the bank and eat corn?



Wood ducks.  Never seen em walking around eating pin oaks while you were in the deer stand?  Shoot just go to a park and throw some bread or popcorn out.  Mallards will walk up and eat it.


----------

